# Shipping a dog from UK to NZ Advice



## gemma-1982 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi, 


We are bringing our dog over to New Zealand when we come next year.

Can anyone recommend a trustworthy, reliable and reasonably priced pet shipping company that you have used or know someone that has used them successfully.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## bikaz (Jan 5, 2013)

*Info*

hello we sit in the same boot we are going begin of next year and have 2 dogs to take its scary I got today the first quote nearly 7 grand and extra costs on top of it oh man now we have send emails to other company's to find a better quote hope we will find one let me know when you find a company what is reasonable please regards kaz


----------



## walshdon (May 2, 2012)

I was going to take my cat but then found out she needs the rabies injection 6 months before she left not sure if same for dogs but something to consider.


----------



## bikaz (Jan 5, 2013)

I have heard that a cat cost around £1800,- and yes its the same by the dogs as :well only the price is around for 2 dogs £ 7780 too 10570 without the jags and blood tests what I have to get as well now I am stak its a lot of money to get your beloved animals with you regards kaz :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Irish_nz (Mar 9, 2013)

We are taking our dog across from UK (northern Ireland) cost is approx £3500 for shipping and a further £750 approx on vet fees.


----------



## bikaz (Jan 5, 2013)

hello can you gave me the company what youi are using or the dog I have now 5 quotes in and the prices what I get for 2 dogs regards kaz


----------



## nykkie07 (Mar 25, 2013)

*dog transport*

Hello

I am using a company called Transfur , they are based in Heathrow I think but I found them to be the best price as it includes Quarantine at the other end. You need to start the process quickly as they need Rabies at least 6 months before you go.

Kind regards 

Nykkie


----------



## bikaz (Jan 5, 2013)

thanks for all the info I would have loved to take them both but that will not happening I guess just too expensive sadly .kaz ray2:


----------

